# Będziesz/-cie musieliś(cie) zajmować się mną



## Espero Antos

Hello,

how would you translate into Polish the English "warning" expression: "(if you do this,) *you will have to deal with me*"?

For instance, would a sentence like the following sound "natural" or at least acceptable to a native speaker's ears?

_"Jeżeli wy wyrabiacie mój dom brudny, wy będziecie musieliście zajmować się mną"

_Many thanks beforehand!

E_A


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi,

that could be a bit misunderstood ("If you do my house dirty, you will have to take care of me").

I suggest another fixed expression ("mieć do czynienia"):

"Jeżeli nabrudzicie w moim domu, będziecie mieli do czynienia ze mną."


----------



## LilianaB

No, I am sorry to tell you this, but this sounds very ungrammatical and, since the construction and the choice of words is wrong, it sounds funny. The word-for word translation will be: If you mischief my house dirty, you will have to take care of me.


----------



## BezierCurve

Just to keep it clear: Liliana meant the original sentence, not mine suggestion (at least I hope so).


----------



## inter1908

BezierCurve said:


> not mine suggestion (at least I hope so).



Yours is perfectly grammatical so it makes no sense with your post, which I want to add, sounds very good to me.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, of course.


----------



## Espero Antos

I would like to thank all of you for your prompt and helpful replies! Dziękuję bardzo!


----------



## bibax

_"będziecie mieli __ do czynienia ze mną"_ sounds incomplete to me as in Czech we cannot omitted the object in _"budete mít *něco/cosi/co* do činění se mnou"_. 

What about _"będziecie mieć *coś* do czynienia ze mną"_?


----------



## LilianaB

I think it sounds OK in Polish. It might be just a set phrase.


----------



## vianie

> _"będziecie mieli __ do czynienia ze mną" sounds incomplete to me_



I think that's enough. We also say just _budete mať so mnou do činenia / dočinenie_ .


----------



## bibax

However in "budete mať so mnou dočinenie" the *dočinenie* (written as one word) is a noun, therefore the object is not missing.


----------



## BezierCurve

I agree with Bibax - if it wasn't a well known idiomatic expression it would sound incomplete to Polish ears too.



> What about _"będziecie mieć *coś* do czynienia ze mną"_?



While it seems to be grammatically OK, it just doesn't sound natural.

PS. I believe "do czynienia" as a expression is taken as the object here.


----------



## vianie

BezierCurve said:


> While it seems to be grammatically OK, it just doesn't sound natural.



I don't know if I'm an exception nevertheless I see the very opposite .


----------



## inter1908

vianie said:


> I see the very opposite .



Well you're wrong then, at least regarding my mother's tongue.


----------



## BezierCurve

> I don't know if I'm an exception nevertheless I see the very opposite .



There's another expression (with a different meaning though) "mieć coś do _zrobienia_", in which the object indeed is necessary.


----------



## LilianaB

BezierCurve said:


> I agree with Bibax - if it wasn't a well known idiomatic expression it would sound incomplete to Polish ears too.
> 
> 
> 
> While it seems to be grammatically OK, it just doesn't sound natural.
> 
> PS. I believe "do czynienia" as a expression is taken as the object here.



I absolutely agree with you about the natural part. I don't think it is grammatical, though. If an element of a structure is redundant and the sentence does not sound natural. I do not believe it is grammatical.  In fact, I do not know what it would sound like were it not a set expression. I think this is just an idiomatic expression, and  that is all. It means that the person will have to deal with someone, be exposed to somebody's anger or repercussions: not that the person has dealings with somebody or is connected to somebody in any way. I think the meaning of the Czech expression is closer to the latter meaning. I can't really tell for sure because I do not speak Czech, and this is just my guess based on language similarities.


----------



## dreamlike

I can't think of any reason why "Będziesz miał ze mną do czynienia" would sound phoney to polish ears. Quite apart from the fact that it's an idiomatic expression there are several similar sayings. Suffice it to mention "Mam z tobą do pogadania". Jeśli dalej nie będziesz odrabiał prac domowych, będę miała do pogadania z Twoimi rodzicami.


----------



## bibax

In most cases the Czech phrase "míti co do činění s ..." means the same as in Polish:

Jestli mi zasviníte dům, budete mít co do činění se mnou.

  Without the pronoun "co" it sounds like "budete mít se mnou dočinění", where "dočinění" is a verbal noun derived from the verb "dočiniti". However it would sound somewhat strange (though it is grammatically correct) because "dočiniti" and "dočinění" are very rarely used. "Dočinění" and "do činění" are pronounced the same way, so only the syntactical rules can distinguish them. In the given sentence without "co" it is "dočinění", with "co" it is "do činění". The native Czechs feel it this way. (I know it's OT).


----------



## LilianaB

Bedziesz mial ze mna *cos* do czynienia, sounds strange. "Mam z tobą do pogadania": you would not say this was literary Polish these days?


----------



## dreamlike

I couldn't agree with you more about "będzie miał ze mną *coś* do czynienia" sounding awkard. As regards the "mam z tobą do pogadania", yes - it's very colloquial (and popular, at least in my area).


----------



## kknd

LilianaB said:


> Bedziesz mial ze mna *cos* do czynienia, sounds strange. "Mam z tobą do pogadania": you would not say this was literary Polish these days?


this proposition sounds quite casual; i would use literary (written) „muszę z tobą porozmawiać” or „musimy porozmawiać” („gadać” is spoken).


----------



## LilianaB

Would people actually say: gadac?


----------



## dreamlike

Very often. In fact, all the time.


----------



## LilianaB

Would they be educated people ? I mean more like white collar workers, or just people who speak   various dialects, in the country, for example.


----------



## dreamlike

Regardless of their education. People from every walk of life use it.


----------



## LilianaB

Does it sound beautiful to you and natural, I am just wondering.


----------



## dreamlike

Very natural and yes, it has its own peculiar charm


----------



## LilianaB

Good. I would never say it, but I do not live in Poland and do not have that much contact with the language, especially the colloquial version of it.


----------



## kknd

it's very natural in spoken language, even of educated ones; but use in writing occurs to me as a low style (or a citation).


----------



## vianie

> I don't know if I'm an exception nevertheless I see the very opposite .



_In order to clarify things I admit that this sentence was a reaction to the phrase without *coś*​. I am sorry._


----------



## perevoditel

Sorry, but "będziesz miał ze mną do czynienia" is correct form. As told before, it's idiomatic expression and it's well-known in most of Poland. Translation of that sentence with house is:

"Jeśli zabrudzicie mi dom, będziecie mieli ze mną do czynienia".

But I think "do czynienia" can be replaced with "do pogadania", as announcement of argue, if they're gonna make your house dirty


----------



## LilianaB

Beautiful, Perevoditel, at last some decent Polish.


----------



## perevoditel

Thank you. Well, it sometimes happen to me. But I think it's more kinda offtopic...


----------

